# On board Genny



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Can someone tell me if the onboard generators (Onan and the like) that are fitted to ARV's, supply 240V or 110V to the appliances inside the van?

Cheers Dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Dave 

they supply 110v for appliances, air con units, charger etc.. and also to the 110v side of the transformer to provide 240v for the 13A sockets.. it depends on the conversion if this is done or not.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Jim, am I right in thinking that if the conversion has been done here in the UK by the dealer, then all the sockets will be 240v mains supply for TV kettle etc. when using the genny, also I noticed you have roof aircon on George, are they 110V or 240V, and is it possible for some electrickery to supply a split voltage should the spec be american aircon?i.e plug a 240V TV into the kitchen socket and have a 110V air con running

Dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Dave, 
you are correct in your thinking.. the convertor will fit a consumer unit for the 240v sockets and feed from the hook up and also from the genny via the step up/step down tranny

The original 110v sockets will be left 'as built' fed direct from the genny and the 110v side of the tranny.

Air cons are 110v , hence the need for the big tranny, I have 110v sockets and 240v sockets supplied from genny via the transformer .. 

There are two ways to prevent you putting mains and genny on at the same time.. either a change over switch or a manual plug and socket system, I believe there is also an automatic system but I haven't any experience of it.

phewww .. made me think for a bit :lol:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Thats great Jim, cheers


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Just to throw a spanner in the works..... another (cheaper) option is to do as we do......leave the genny alone and run a 12 volt TV etc and 110 volt small appliances (kettle, toaster etc).
Just a thought  

Linda


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Linda, I've just scanned through the Argos catalogue, and they don't do a 110V toaster! :lol: Good point though..   

Dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> Hi Linda, I've just scanned through the Argos catalogue, and they don't do a 110V toaster! :lol: Good point though..
> 
> Dave


You fell into Linda's trap.. :lol: she can source ANYTHING from uncle sam :wink:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Trap? 8) What trap? :lol: :lol: 
All manner of appliances are available in the UK if you know where to look :wink: 

Hi Jim

Only 2 days left then we're back in the cold   

Was a worthwhile trip though, shame its flown so quickly :roll: 

Cheers
Linda


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Linda 

glad you have had a good trip, have a safe journey home..

Cheers 

Jim


----------

